# Unburnt Wood!!



## ncsweet (Jan 16, 2008)

Greetings and salutations from Vince (NCsweet) in Oakland county Michigan, to all. I was introduced to this wonderous place of smoke and learning from a fellow smoker (Hungarian and Italian....any wonder the boy can cook?), RITCHTEE. So now I have arrived on the scene to introduce myself and see what all the hubabaloo is about this web site.  I love 3 things in life above just about all other things.......Cold beer, hot women, and smoked meat.  Given that I only really experience 2 out of 3 of those things, I think I am going to like this website about smoking meats (maybe later today I will join a beer website also).  I think I am a moderate beginner with experience smoking meats.  RICHTEE gave me a Brinkman barrel smoker about 10 years ago and it has seen a lot of use for smoking mostly pork loins and salmon, but I would like to learn about other meats to smoke, rubs and marinades to use and this website has lots of information. 
I do have a question right off the bat for those in these forums.  I have a friend who has his own BBQ sauce, and I am curious if others have tried it and your opinion.  It is called Charlie Sanders Gridiron BBQ Sauce (gridirionbbq.com) 
It is nice to see a website that is active with so many others who love smoking, so now I must get out of this introduction tirade and go do some reading on smoking meats.

Yours in smoke, an unburned piece of wood, NCsweet.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, even if you did mention Richtee's name


----------



## vlap (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the site.. Any friend of richs must be ok... i think? Look forward to seeing yer posts!


----------



## richtee (Jan 16, 2008)

He forgot to mention he CLAIMS to be a Texas native. And I helped HIM? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love ya bud!


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, NCsweet.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 16, 2008)

ncsweet
Welcome to SMF !!!
Plenty of smoked meat and a few cold beers around here; even a few hot women !!!


----------



## dysartsmoker (Jan 16, 2008)

welcome looking forward to your posts


----------



## iadubber (Jan 16, 2008)

welcome aboard!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome NCSWEET You did come to the right place I hope yoou like it here. Any friend of Richtee is always welcome. (That's the way you told me say it right Rich?)


----------



## richtee (Jan 17, 2008)

Heh... Yep!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 17, 2008)

Ncsweet, 
welcome to smf. I am actually in NC this week visiting family. may all your smokes go smooth as planned!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Glad Rich got ya signed up. You will love this place.


----------



## kookie (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard. So NCsweet can you tells us all was it Richtee that got off with 2000 pounds of meat from the truck the other day? He left in a white van.

Lol

Kookie


----------



## white cloud (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome friend from the land of the oaks. Yea your bud rich is quite the little smarty pants. I guess brotee will be along shortly. this is a great, informative and addicting site. I get on in the morning with coffee and at lunch with a sandwhich and then again after dinner with beer.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## gramason (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum NCsweet!


----------



## coldjava (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome ncsweet..ummm...nothing wrong with being from Texas.. if you love smokin, you will love this place


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------

